# Look at this Moron!



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I was watching this a few minutes ago and wanted to share. Absolute Moron and poor Oscar!


----------



## herny (Nov 30, 2007)

what a dumb ass why did he grab the net and poor oscar was just hungery


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I hear ya Herny! He should be banned for torturing his poor oscar with the food!


----------



## metlbrain (Sep 8, 2010)

wow...


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah for real! He should be stripped of his Oscar rights! :-?


----------



## metlbrain (Sep 8, 2010)

well unfortunatly things like that happen... :?


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

yeah to people who torment and tease their fish! :x. I wish he would try that with my Oscar he would bite his finger off! lol


----------



## metlbrain (Sep 8, 2010)

haah thats funny u say that my oscar is now pushing 13 inches!!!! and a friend of mine thought hed miss with him in my abscence and he paid for it with a pretty sizable cut on his index finger!


----------



## matthew1884 (Jul 24, 2009)

here is one with a tank way tom small.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfaLALHA ... re=related


----------



## metlbrain (Sep 8, 2010)

yea dude it really is... i try not to fed them goldfish... i actually give him crwdads once or twice a month their pretty cheap here and quite clean... i have my oscar in 100 gallo and i thought that was too small!!!


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Good find Matthew and yeah bro that tank is way too small! That Oscar has to be at least 10 inches


----------



## metlbrain (Sep 8, 2010)

yea it seems to be like 30 or something


----------



## HawkinsStu (Feb 27, 2010)

matthew1884 said:


> here is one with a tank way tom small.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfaLALHA ... re=related


Far to small, i thought it was funny at 1.55 when the goldfish slipped out of his gilles. Learn after that and was firmly on the floor so it couldnt get out.

I dont think im ever going to feed mine live food, frozen whole fish possibly.


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

It's not that bad Hawkins just make sure you are dealing with a very clean store or someone you can trust. I don't do it all the time maybe 1 time in like 6 months. And only maybe 4 or 5


----------



## HawkinsStu (Feb 27, 2010)

Dj823cichild said:


> It's not that bad Hawkins just make sure you are dealing with a very clean store or someone you can trust. I don't do it all the time maybe 1 time in like 6 months. And only maybe 4 or 5


Yea thats my problem, no stores i can trust


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I mean I know peeps on here swear by it and say no way because of parasites and disease which I agree with. But I feel 1 time isn't going to kill you. I mean if you were doing it 3 times a month then I would see a concern but 1 time every 6 months can't be that bad.


----------



## FishOnLand (Jul 10, 2010)

The best live food that will least likely make your fish sick, and is more nutritious for them, are bugs! They don't get the same diseases so spreading parasites, ick, and whathaveyou is not possible. Just make sure those garden crickets or worms weren't rolling around in chemicals or pesticides before you feed them to your O. It's such a better live food option than other fish... and still cool to watch!


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah I love feeding my Tiger O crickets. It's so funny the I put the cricket in the water and he tries to swim for his life, next thing you know my O comes up and wham bye bye cricket! lol. :lol:


----------



## FishOnLand (Jul 10, 2010)

I couldn't wait for the day when mine could take on a full-sized, fat cricket whole... now he can eat 3 in one meal. My roommates all gather around for the show everytime I feed it some. opcorn:


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

Yeah that is fun to do fishonland. I do the same with my friends lol. They are amazed at how Tiger comes up and makes short work of whatever I put in the tank. I love tricking my friends to cause my O knows me of course and anyone else that comes to the tank he will tail whip and splash them :lol: :lol:


----------



## FishOnLand (Jul 10, 2010)

Haha! That is an awesome trick. Mine will sell its love to whomever passes by for a chance to eat. :?


----------



## Dj823cichild (Mar 30, 2009)

I hear ya. My cousin stopped by the other day and asked if she could feed him. I like her so I gave her the heads up. As soon as she dropped a piece of krill in wham came up and popped his mouth so quick. She jumped back it was funny :lol:


----------

